# Website launched for people seeking work to rebuild Christchurch



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Skilled expat workers are needed to help rebuild Christchurch in New Zealand and they can now find out what jobs are available online. ManpowerGroup, a world leader in innovative workforce solutions and services, has launched an online portal to help connect skilled workers with jobs related to the Christchurch rebuild. The website, RebuildOurCity.co.nz, is a [...]

Click to read the full news article: Website launched for people seeking work to rebuild Christchurch...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Very useful for the builders amongst you...


----------

